# My Newest Addition - First Planted Tank in Years



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

I've never done well with plants. I am hoping with this setup I do better.

Day 1...






















The rock on the wood is only there until the wood stays down by itself. I didn't soak it as suggested. I rarely follow rules when i setup tanks and it's rarely an issue.


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks good! what plants do you have in there so far?


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I saved 4 of the tags that were on a few of the plants. 

- Cryptocoryne Becketii
- Lilaeopsis Mauritiana
- Anubias Barteri
- "Crypt x Will"??? < must be an error or the nursery didn't know what it was? LOL

Also I have a film on the tank, and the baby crays that I left in the tank when I changed substrate, planted, added wood, and dosed all died (probably about 20+). The White Clouds are alive and loving their new home. I guess the ferts and change was too much for the baby crays?

Anyways, probably going to pick up a skimmer for my HOB tomorrow to get rid of the film. I have 1 HOB filter for up to 20G and an underwater submersible. Also be needing some pruning and aquascaping tools that I will probably be picking up from Canadian Aquatics or LFS soon. I did a water change today to get rid of the tannis and film in/on the water.


----------

